# Direct CO2 measuring (not pH based)



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, for all of you who have CO2 injection, you know what a pain it is figuring out if you have 30 ppm CO2 or not in your tank, everywhere in the tank, while the lights are on . I bought an oxyguard CO2 monitor for my production, but I don't use it all the time, so I thought I'd offering it's use to folks who want to get as accurate a reading on their dissolved CO2 as possible.

PM if you are interested. I can't ship the unit unfortunately, so only tanks in the lowermain land, where I can drive to, sorry!

Tim


----------

